# Bath Salt Color Tests



## Chalk Creek (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi.  I've been wanting to color my bath salts with all natural plant materials (my customers don't want any food coloring or other artificials).  Here's what I've come up with.  These were all ground very fine and just a couple drops of distilled water added.  Each sample here is about 2 Tbslp of Epsom salt.  These will be added to larger batches with EO's.  Next is a test in the bath to make sure I don't turn into these colors.    :wink:  

Clockwise from top (bluish) Elderberry,  (yellow) Tumeric, (green speckled) kelp granules, (pink) Hisbiscus flowers, (green) Spirulina.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 2, 2007)

The green, yellow & pink are very vibrant!


----------



## Chalk Creek (Dec 3, 2007)

I was amazed at how bright they are.  I mixed them with uncolored salts (about 1/4 to 1/3 of the colored) and the results are just beautiful.


----------



## Zenobiah (Dec 4, 2007)

That is so cool! I didn't know you could use natural colorant with bath salt too!


----------



## freshwater pearl (Dec 4, 2007)

Those are beautiful!  I love the hibiscus!


----------



## Chalk Creek (Dec 5, 2007)

Freshwater, I learned (by accident) a neat thing about the hibiscus.  It stays vibrant pink in plain salt, just beautiful.  But add even a touch of baking soda and it turns a perfect lavender shade.  Much better and easier to make than the elderberries.  It is really pretty.  I'll try and get a pic of it as well.


----------



## Bret (Dec 5, 2007)

These are just beautiful!


----------



## freshwater pearl (Dec 5, 2007)

That's great to know!  I definitely have to try this!!

Kerry


----------



## punkflash54 (Dec 16, 2007)

awesome bright colors!


----------



## gbtreasures (Dec 26, 2007)

The colors are beautiful!  Do you plan on adding a preservative also??

Thanks!


----------



## sofietje (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow, that looks very good !


----------

